# the dis-appearing Tunnel to the Singing Chasm.



## UnknownAtThisTime (Oct 20, 2010)

Unless I am missing something, after the heroes confront Shealis and the Eladrin, nothing more is mentioned of the "soon to be completed" tunnel to the Singing Chasm.  Knowing my players, the will certainly want to use this route to escape the city.

I therefore have two questions:

A) Was the ommision intentional?

B) If I allow the players to use the secret tunnel, which appears likely at this point,  is there anything I need to know about it relevant to futire adventures?

Thank you for any guidance.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, if they used it they'd end up in Shahalesti, which is the opposite direction to where they need to go.  They need to get to Seaquen. And Shahalesti is also not a great place to be.

That said, during Scouring it is not completed, so it doesn't go anywhere yet.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Oct 20, 2010)

1) THANKS so much for the immediate response!

2) I guess "soon to be completed" is not "soon enough".  I can easily delay it's completion longer than I thought I would.

3) Never discount my party's ability to decide on taking the "scenic route".      Despite not wanting to go to Shahalesti, if they feel they have befriended Shealis, they may feel that long route is still the most prudent, even if it starts them in the wrong direction.

Now is as good a time as any to say how much I have enjoyed WotBS so far.  What a great piece of work.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, if they do that you'll need to come up with an entire adventure to replace The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Oct 20, 2010)

I could get them to the fire forest from Shahalesti if I had to,  but it won't come to that.  Things will move quickly enough that they won't need to wait for the tunnel.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 21, 2010)

Once long ago we brainstormed what to do when the PCs go through Shahalesti. I think you could do something like:

Kazyk the devil teleports onto the ship, and since he's afraid he can't take the PCs, one night he kills the navigator, and sends the ship off course into an archipelago just off the coast, surrounded by a ship graveyard. The intense waves cause them to crash, and the currents pull back any ship that tries to escape. 

All the vegetation has withered away, and there's nothing to eat, nothing to drink. All that's left is a bone-white reef, and the remains of two fleets that sank here decades ago when the Shahalesti murdered the archipelago's native sea elves for refusing to ally with them.

The fey who lived here are basically an aquatic analog of the seela in the fire forest. Indomitability is trapped in the middle of the ship graveyard. His presence keeps the fey alive, and they sing a song (passed down by the island spellsingers) to keep him trapped. Deception's there too, trying to get his brother free.

Not quite the same, but pretty close.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2010)

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> I could get them to the fire forest from Shahalesti if I had to,




Not without going back through Gate Pass!



> but it won't come to that. Things will move quickly enough that they won't need to wait for the tunnel.




"Near completion" means in a few weeks, not in a few hours.  By the time it's completed, Gate Pass will have fallen and your PCs should have been in Seaquen three weeks ago!  In fact, they'd be on about adventure #5 or something by then!


----------

